# My 3 year old's ear is swollen and red. Possible bug bite?



## a(TM)?Star (Oct 13, 2005)

That pretty much sums it up. He was bitten a few times last night, and woke up with a swollen right ear. Just the outside, upper part, not the lobe. Should I be concerned? My mom suggested giving him Benedryl, but I'm not comfortable with that.

Any suggestions? I don't see a bite, really. I'm just assuming. Also, his bug bites always get really swollen.


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

It's funny. That exact thing happened to my kiddo a few weeks ago. We couldn't see a bite, he said it didn't hurt (or itch), and it was huge and red!
It went away over the next few days and as it went down you could see a little bite mark. I was not actually sure it was bug bite because he never swells like that but maybe the ear responds weird since your kiddo did the same? Mine also had other bug bites at the time.
My thinking then was as long as it didn't hurt and he wasn't running a fever I wasn't worried.
In my experiences ears do weird things when something serious is going on (my son had mastoiditis and the whole area swelled) but it hurts horribly. So pain is my guide.


----------



## a(TM)?Star (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks. It might be a little less swollen today, and a little less red. Freaky though!


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Yes, freaky, I agree.







I'm glad it's a little better. My four year old woke up yesterday with a hugely swollen FOOT! The swelling was all around her foot from the ankle down to the toes (but not including the toes). It was red and very firm to the touch. I could not see an insect bite, but she was complaining of itchiness. I brought her in to the doctor because I've been freaked out about infections lately, and he said it was an allergic reaction to a bug bite-- and that it's the most common reason he sees patients throughout the summer. I was told to keep it elevated (can't do that with an ear), keep it iced all day, apply cortisone cream to the whole foot 3X a day, and give Benadryl every 4 hrs. So that's what we're doing...you may want to try the ice if your child will tolerate it.


----------

